# How to increase my knowledge about computers



## isenberg (May 30, 2015)

Hi, I have just taken admission into engineering college.... but there's nothing much interesting in the cse syllabus... what I want to know is how do I increase my REAL computer knowledge... like how do I know about how websites work, how do I learn about programming, how do I learn about dbms and how do I learn about networking... what is the process of learning about computers... can u recommend some books or online resources where I can learn about these things... or is it too late to learn about computers... ty for ur replies...


----------



## Vyom (May 31, 2015)

There is no straight way to 'learn about computers'.
It all comes down to your curiosity. I suggest listing down things that you want to learn, since Internet is a place where you can get distracted by things very easily. So you need to know exactly what you want to learn. Of course once you get them, there's no stopping you from diving even further.

Programming, DBMS, Networking are three very different and vast fields. Having said that, you need to make a plan and stick to it. If you choose any one among three, that would not do you any good. Since you can't learn any one among them on a satisfactorily way, such that you decide to learn other two things. So you would have to learn them simultaneously.

But you do need to break down the topics even further. What language in programming? C and C++ are desktop programming language that would help you creating console based but platform independent applications. PHP is more like web application programming language and together with HTML and CSS, you can create websites. Python is another high level programming language that you can learn as a first programming language, but I doubt it would be in your so called curriculum. 

Similarly, in DBMS, you need to decide what database to start with. While fundamental concept of database are the same, you need to decide which technology of database you need to work on in parallel with the programming language you choose. You have SQL Server (Microsoft's propriety stuff) and MySQL (the more of open source), NoSQL etc.

Networking is a very vast field that I myself have little knowledge to. Some other members might be able to elaborate more on this.

But the thing is you need to decide the niche that you should focus on, since without it, you will be lost easily in this ocean of technology.


----------



## isenberg (Jun 3, 2015)

Vyom said:


> There is no straight way to 'learn about computers'.
> It all comes down to your curiosity. I suggest listing down things that you want to learn, since Internet is a place where you can get distracted by things very easily. So you need to know exactly what you want to learn. Of course once you get them, there's no stopping you from diving even further.
> 
> Programming, DBMS, Networking are three very different and vast fields. Having said that, you need to make a plan and stick to it. If you choose any one among three, that would not do you any good. Since you can't learn any one among them on a satisfactorily way, such that you decide to learn other two things. So you would have to learn them simultaneously.
> ...



thank u for replying .... it was very informative ... I am currently interested in programming... where can I start ? I know little bit of c++ (till class) but it is nothing of advance level... can u point me to the right direction... where should I start... some book or internet resource or anything... thank u


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2015)

isenberg said:


> thank u for replying .... it was very informative ... I am currently interested in programming... where can I start ? I know little bit of c++ (till class) but it is nothing of advance level... can u point me to the right direction... where should I start... some book or internet resource or anything... thank u



If you want to learn C++ I think you can read this excellent first post of this thread:  *www.digit.in/forum/programming/132924-c-c-beginners-guide-post-basic-questions-here.html

That should answer most of your questions.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 5, 2015)

isenberg said:


> Hi, I have just taken admission into engineering college.... but there's nothing much interesting in the cse syllabus... what I want to know is how do I increase my REAL computer knowledge... like how do I know about how websites work, how do I learn about programming, how do I learn about dbms and how do I learn about networking... what is the process of learning about computers... can u recommend some books or online resources where I can learn about these things... or is it too late to learn about computers... ty for ur replies...



Hi there!

It's great to hear that you are really interested in 'understanding' how it all works. Very few students have that zeal. Keep the fire alive 

I'm about to start my final year, and I'd like to share some of my experiences and advice on how you can make the most of it:

1) Make an account on *Quora* and use it. Beware, it can become addictive -- but you can learn a LOT about technology and pretty much everything on the universe there.

2) Learn Mathematics, especially Discrete Mathematics. Then, learn Data Structures and Algorithms. A strong foundation here is essential if you want to work as a programmer. Participate in programming contests like ACM-ICPC, Google Code Jam, Facebook Hacker Cup, Codeforces weekly and CodeChef Monthly. It would seem very daunting at first, but practicing here is a good way to increase your proficiency in standard data structures and algorithms.

3) Please refrain from using shortcuts like "u" and avoid "typing lyk dis". Use exactly one space after a comma and full stop. Not more, not less. Using words like "ty" and "u" is generally frowned upon by a lot of people. 

4) Keep exploring. The sky is the limit. Vyom has given some really good advice -- pick a language and start playing with it. 

And I encourage you to stick to one or two languages only at the beginning and focus more on data structures and algorithms. Later on you can easily switch to a new programming language quickly. 

All the best for your career! And welcome to engineering


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 5, 2015)

isenberg said:


> Hi, I have just taken admission into engineering college.... but there's nothing much interesting in the cse syllabus... what I want to know is how do I increase my REAL computer knowledge... like how do I know about how websites work, how do I learn about programming, how do I learn about dbms and how do I learn about networking... what is the process of learning about computers... can u recommend some books or online resources where I can learn about these things... or is it too late to learn about computers... ty for ur replies...



Take cs50x - *www.edx.org/course/introduction-computer-science-harvardx-cs50x


Here's what you'll learn - *cdn.cs50.net/2015/x/references/syllabus/syllabus.html#lectures


----------



## isenberg (Jun 8, 2015)

The Conqueror said:


> Hi there!
> 
> It's great to hear that you are really interested in 'understanding' how it all works. Very few students have that zeal. Keep the fire alive
> 
> ...



Thanks you so much. I'll try to follow your advice. So, here's my plan, I am going to start learning all I can about C++ and Java and also data structure then maybe move on to networking and web development stuff or other area. Anything else should I know about. Any other online resources to learn from basic, like edx.org and khan academy.


----------

